# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2009)

*
*[align=center]*





Tuesday May 12, 2009

Good morning to some afternoon to others.

My dads dog is going home next week finally

:nod






Gracie would like to use your buns pictures for her Today headings.

:help


Flashy hit 6000 post.

:woohoo

Make sure you give permission to use those photo's. You never know your bun may be the mystery bun.

h34r2






* [/align][align=center]*




Today is Marlin's 3rd gotcha day. special mom is undergunfire.

/images/avatars/9632.jpg
Today is Gracie's sweet 16.






Its these two beauties dads birthday. Lunabun's husband.







Rabbitpss is celebrating there birthday today.


arty:
Remember to put those dates on the forum calender


*[/align] *





*[align=center]* We have a lot of new members *

* Stardust, Lei, WILD, Lexyrose, Nepethe, Fallingstar, Okiron, and Petitlapin*

* Go welcome them all.*
* :welcome1*
*



*

* Emily lost her new baby bun she was supposed to get soon. Binky free baby. You will be missed by so many.*

* :bunnyangel2:*

* Poppy passed and his mom payed him a great tribute. Binky pan free baby boy you will be missed.*

* :bunnyangel2:*

*



*

* Help with trying to help a family with a pregnant mom.*

* Long haired rabbit help.*

* For all the forum member that have been following Poe's story he may be coming home next week.*

* someone looking for a Lop eared bunny. In MA*

* Buns and Cats*

*



*

* Rory seems to be feeling better.*

* Updates on Toby*



*



*

* 5 day old buns without mom. If you can help hurry over to this thread*

* What kind ofbun?*

* Is this right?*


*



*

* Your my slave you can only do things when I say.*

* Scraping metal*

* Hay smells funny. Can you help?*

* Bunny poop stuck*

* Vegy intro to a baby bun*




*



*


* Theirs a lot of buns looking for homes.*

*



*

* A lot have been updated go check them all out!!!*


*



*

* Echo kittens looking for home and advice on ad.*

* Makeup anyone*

* Wii Games*




*



*


* Guess The member*


[/align][align=left] [/align][align=left]*This member joined Nov 5th 2007*

* This member has 1 bun*

* This member has 2 cats and 1 dog*

* This member found Ro through Haley one of our mods*
[/align][align=center]* 

*[/align][align=center]*Hope you enjoy your day *
[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the mention


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Thanks for the mention



your welocme I did not relize you whre only 16.

happy birthday are you getting you driver lisence


----------



## irishbunny (May 12, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the mention
> ...


Thanks, do I seem older? 

Nope  You have to be 17 here to get a drivers licence, sucks. All I can get is a tractor licence, lol!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


One more year.Go ahead and get your tractor lisence LOL. It could come in handy


----------



## irishbunny (May 12, 2009)

I help out on my friends farm near my house, they have tractors might be handy alright. I think I can drive a quad legally now too, but I do that anyways. I'm going to get my Dad to start teaching me how to drive though.


----------



## Becca (May 12, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have a great day!!!


----------



## irishbunny (May 12, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Have a great day!!!


Thanks Becca


----------



## PepnFluff (May 13, 2009)

HAPPYYYYY BIRTHDAAAAAAY! Sixteens not that great tbh haha, nothing good happens here when your 16. Can't believe it's 17 for driving, it's 15 here! Tractors are pretty mint though you'd look pretty hot going through town driving one of those!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 13, 2009)

*Guess The member*

*This member joined Nov 5th 2007
This member has 1 bun*
*This member found Ro through Haley one of our mods*

Since no one answered, it is *Kirst3buns*. :clapping:

Basil a mini-rexcame to live withKristen and her family because the former owners was going to "set their rabbit free". Kristenis so grateful to Haley's advice when she joined the forum. She had two other rabbits (Cadbury and Penny) who are now at the Bridge.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 13, 2009)

*"Its these two beauties dads birthday. Lunabun's husband."*



Happy Belated Birthday *John*! Did Jan get you a bunny for your Birthday?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 13, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > happy birthday are you getting you driver lisence
> ...


Happy Birthday Gracie. It is very hard to tell your age on the forum. We are able to drive at 14 (learners licence with adult supervision), and we cangetour DL at the age of 16. :agree


----------

